

Using Artificial Intelligence to Write Self-Modifying/Improving Programs - primaryobjects
http://www.primaryobjects.com/CMS/Article149.aspx?k=hn

======
hcarvalhoalves
I have a problem with the article using the term "learning" when this is just
smarter brute forcing.

"Learning" should involve being able to extrapolate the solution to other
problems, which is not what it does.

------
n3rdy
Bootstrapped Intelligence. I like it.

